# Epson R1800 sawgrass bulk system - Question



## urbnel (Dec 14, 2006)

Hello! First, it's my first experience with sublimation. After some contacts and phone calls I decided for the Epson R1800 sawgrass bulk system. The problem is that I have been trying to set it up for about 2 months now without success. The collor shift is such that it didn't get even close to the design's collor being printing (ex: bright green comes out bluish gray). Also, I'm not impressed with the quality of the prints itself. I have tried Mac with photoshop cs2 and Windows XP with Coreldraw 12 with about the same results (I've got all the drivers, icc, etc... required). I have contacted the sawgrass support several times to review the setup with the technician and apparently I have not missed anything. The support people are very nice, but bottom line is "the system is not working" and I'm getting suspicious that it will never will. So I'm wondering if anyone here has experienced the same problem or maybe have succeded. Please, any information that could help me will be appreciated.

This is my last attempt to get it to work. I'm willing to scrap it and try the competition (Even though the sawgrass bulk system with ink was expensive $1,100). If anyone could give me some advice about other systems it will also be appreciated. I'm willing even going with another printer.

Also, I read some threads about refillable cartridges being less expensives and easier to work with than bulk systems. Any info also will be more than appreciated.

Hope t not to many questions in one single thread  

Thank you very much


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Nelson, welcome. 

Sorry, I don't have any experience with this issue, but if you search the forums for "sawgrass" there are quite a few threads that mention it.

Hope that helps!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

The only thing I can think of is color management. If you are using the sawgrass print driver then disable color management in your graphic software. 

You could also try using the native epson driver and disable color management in the printer driver and use the graphic software for color correction.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I would contact the distributor that sold you the printer. If you gave them money for a system, then they should help you get it working properly. I would not scrap it and eat the cost. This is why I don't necessarily purchase equipment from someone that sells it for the cheapest price. I want someone that is going to provide a high level of support. This is a cost on the business and needs to be paid by some place. For me, the time and fustration of trying to get something to work right is not for me. I just learned that Conde Systems (Alabama) has a software system that allows you to log in and then they can see your computer. Conde then can check all the settings to make sure it is working correctly. Of course, you probably need to purchase the equipment and ink from them in order to get this support.

It sounds like it is either a problem with the ink flowing to/thorough the nozzles or overwriting the color management in the printer and default graphic program. I would start by getting back on the phone with Sawgrass Tech Support and start asking questions to them. Ultimately, they are going to ask you to do nozzle checks and head cleanings. You need to document every time you do a nozzle check or head cleaning by being on the phone with them. I know of people that Sawgrass has supplied them with replacement ink for their problems with getting the system to work properly. The ink and imprintables for this is not cheap and if you are having an extremely difficult time getting it to work properly - then you should get some compensation back for it. I would also try to unistall the PowerDriver and reinstall it and then go back through the process of setting up the Color Management system.

As for the printers, I am not a fan of the 1800. It puts way to much ink down, prints slower than the 1280, it requires two extra ink cartridges and the PowerDriver is not as well built as 1280 PowerDriver IQ. So, if you are not wanting to purchase the best desktop printer (4800), I would recommend the 1280. The 1280 definitely has its issues with the bulk system...but I have had less problems with the 1280 then the 1800. Do a search on the 4800 and you will see why this is the best printer. Hope this helps.


----------



## urbnel (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks everybody! I appreciate the responses....


----------



## vividimprints (Jan 5, 2007)

urbnel said:


> Thanks everybody! I appreciate the responses....


Another thing I would metion is that Sawgrass and Tropical Graphics are now one in the same from my understanding. I do have the 1280 and the system works great. I just had to get used to the extra tools needed like the Adhesive Spray to get rid of double images on the shirt when pressing.

I did have a problem with the black and white in my system and was doing a ton of head cleanings/nozzle checks when I found a really stupid error on my part. I had the ink lines closed when I wasn't in use and I opened them all but the black!!! I felt really stupid, but once I opened it and got the ink running through all my colors looked 100% better.

We purchased our stuff through Alpha Supply and these guys are great. Good prices, great support and they know everything about everything. They even write articles for a magazine in this business (sorry don't remember the name of it). Both guys are great and you will usually talk to one or the other. They will sit on the phone with you and also have some good help online off their website: Inkjet sublimation information and supplies: How to do sublimation information and sublimation ink and paper prices and more .

Hope this helps you out.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

urbnel said:


> So I'm wondering if anyone here has experienced the same problem or maybe have succeded.


I have the exact same setup, R1800 with Sawgrass bulk ink system. It worked fine for me. The black does get laid down a little heavy, but I just try to remember than when I'm creating the designs. The colors seem pretty vibrant. I'm using the Power Driver XG-8 print driver. You pretty much have to since Sawgrass has you change out all the colors from the original Epson driver. Sorry you are having so much trouble. I wish I knew what I could tell you that would help. That's got to be very frustrating.

Do you get a good nozzle check? Air bubbles in the lines can cause havoc. I too had one of my lines unknowingly clipped tight and went through a lot of troubleshooting before I noticed it.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

What kind of paper are you using?


----------

